# Affinity Photo - Alternative to Photoshop



## jrista (Dec 23, 2015)

For those who want options:

https://affinity.serif.com/en-us/

Looks really freakin good. Couple friends have this now, they say it's awesome, and does some things either better than PS, or things PS can't do. Super cheap, no subscription, free updates. (Only Mac at the moment, but sounds like they are working on a Windows version.)


----------



## scyrene (Dec 23, 2015)

I use it for some things. As I've said elsewhere, I think it's great, even though I've only scratched the surface, and have never used Photoshop to compare it with.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 23, 2015)

I purchased a copy (now on sale) and am using it- or trying. There is a bit of a learning curve here. Looks great and powerful, but prepare to study it to get proficient. If you use PS you will have a leg up. I only use LR.

sek


----------



## zim (Dec 23, 2015)

jrista said:


> For those who want options:
> 
> https://affinity.serif.com/en-us/
> Only Mac at the moment, but sounds like they are working on a Windows version.



I really hope that happens, I've already looked at this software and couldn't agree more about how good it looks. Ticks all the boxes for me.

As the parent company is serif, they already do a win product called photoplus x8, I was wondering how close that is to affinity?
I'm not a Mac user so I can't compare but think I'll try the trial.

Edit: I'm coming from PE which I've used for many years so imaging the upgrade this would be!

Update: no trial for Serif photoplus x8 that I can see


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 23, 2015)

Watched the video ... looks amazing! I would buy the Windows version -- as well as the Designer app -- without a second thought.

I didn't find any information about them porting these apps to Windows, however; in fact, the "About Affinity" page leads off with "Built exclusively for Mac ..."


----------



## Pookie (Dec 23, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> Watched the video ... looks amazing! I would buy the Windows version -- as well as the Designer app -- without a second thought.
> 
> I didn't find any information about them porting these apps to Windows, however; in fact, the "About Affinity" page leads off with "Built exclusively for Mac ..."



+1 

I'll be looking out for this coming to windows... Looks like a mashup of PS/Topaz Remask/Nik.


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for the pointer re deal. Purchased it for my MB air as a trial run. Have PS CS 5.5 running on the desktops, but was dreading dealing with Adobe re serial numbers and installs. $40 is well worth not having to do that egg dance. Will be interesting how it holds up. My interests are:
- layers and scaling.
- text & vector layers.
- Lab performance.
- Softproof and printing agreement.
- brush editor.
- large file performance (200-500 MB)
- 5DsR file RAW treatment.
- Noise reduction.
- USM versatility.


----------



## martti (Dec 23, 2015)

I got the Affinity six weeks ago. They are upgrading it all the time. Stitch and layers are no available.
Also, they say it works with Apple's Photos seamlessly which might mean that there is a library a bit more intuitive than Lightroom's. Don't know yet. First impression is highly positive.


----------



## Al Chemist (Dec 23, 2015)

I have been using CS6 for several years but have no interest in going to the subscription service so I decided to try this program. At $40, it really is a bargain!

I have only used Affinity for about one week, so I'm still learning (Wait, I'm still learning about CS6 LOL!) but so far, I think the RAW conversion in CS6 gives a sharper image than Affinity. The noise reduction is better in CS6 as far as I can tell. The impainting brush in Affinity is far better than the spot removal brush in CS6, but, so far, I cannot find a content aware tool like the one in CS6 which is very useful. 

The colors are a bit different in the RAW conversion using Affinity...not really worse, but different. Could be my imperfect knowledge of settings.

Conclusion...I really like this program and it is not a difficult learning experience if you use Photoshop. I don't use Elements or Lightroom so I cannot make a comparison with these PS programs. Overall, this is a real bargain at the moment if you are using an Apple computer.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 23, 2015)

Al Chemist said:


> I have been using CS6 for several years but have no interest in going to the subscription service so I decided to try this program. At $40, it really is a bargain!
> 
> I have only used Affinity for about one week, so I'm still learning (Wait, I'm still learning about CS6 LOL!) but so far, I think the RAW conversion in CS6 gives a sharper image than Affinity. The noise reduction is better in CS6 as far as I can tell. The impainting brush in Affinity is far better than the spot removal brush in CS6, but, so far, I cannot find a content aware tool like the one in CS6 which is very useful.
> 
> ...



No content-aware fill yet, alas. Compared to Lr the clone and heal tools are easier to use. I love the intelligent select - it's not perfect, but allows masking off which isn't really an option in Lr. Distortion, sharpening etc have more options and seem generally better, but I prefer noise reduction in Lr.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 23, 2015)

If it can't do this, from wisps of smoke, then I have no interest...


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 24, 2015)

*Affinity takes 5DsR CR2s*

Just opened some 5DsR CR2 files in Affinity. Very nice RAW editor, no complaints. You are out of luck with newer camera model CR2 files with any PS CS version. The crop tool with diagonal marks and even golden ratio spiral is absolutely genius for composition.

If you work on large files, or heavily layered ones, Affinity flicks PS off the cliff. Some amazing youtube clips on that. 

Levels with superimposed channel histograms, full Bezier tools, much better arrow editor, text also as text-box like in page layout programs (QXP), etc. Before I downloaded it I was hopeful, now I'm really excited. Price is about 4.5 months of PS rental, license is much more flexible, just sign in with applestore ID and download (no license keys!!!).

Affinity has a bit different approaches, but not worse, just different. Help menu work great, and you find every feature you may want to find.

Best holiday present! Looking forward to the batch-processing/action equivalent (Macro editor) coming. Then I can mothball PS for good.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: Affinity takes 5DsR CR2s*



Zeidora said:


> Just opened some 5DsR CR2 files in Affinity. Very nice RAW editor, no complaints. You are out of luck with newer camera model CR2 files with any PS CS version. *The crop tool with diagonal marks and even golden ratio spiral is absolutely genius for composition.*
> 
> If you work on large files, or heavily layered ones, Affinity flicks PS off the cliff. Some amazing youtube clips on that.
> 
> ...



And have been in Lightroom and ACR for years, along with half a dozen other compositional overlays............


----------



## martti (Dec 24, 2015)

Moo! And what if Adobe refuses to deliver to the the part of the world you are living in?


----------



## JonAustin (May 10, 2016)

Looks like Affinity is coming to the Windows platform, after all:

https://affinity.serif.com/blog/affinity-is-coming-to-windows/

(Thanks to Zim at http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29809.msg596165;topicseen#new)


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 14, 2016)

It''s been coming for some time - I've been on the list for the Windows beta release for several months.


----------

